# jelly like discharge and cancelled ivf



## snugglebunny

Hi all,

I know what the discharge looks like when ovulateing (i.e slippery, clear, egg white that stretches between the fingers) but yesterday I passed a wallnut ball sized discharge and a second smaller one of clear (a little yellow on part of the outer rim) jelly like substace this was quite firm and was the consistancy of latex rubber.

The problem is, when I wend for my scan today they said that I only had 2 large follies in the right (19mm and 18mm) and that I now had none at all in the left, so they have upped my stimms and If I didn't have 6 large follies by tomorrow (8.00 in the morning) they are cancelling.

My question is, have I ovulated (at least partially) and this is what the rubbery things are?

Luv 'n' hugs

X

[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 19:35I should of added that I am on day 7 of stimming IM with menegon, 6 each evening that has now been upped to 8, (I have such a sore bottom)


----------



## Ruth

The discharge does sound hormonal but I don't think you have ovulated as it is too early in the cycle. If things are not good today then they should be checking your hormone levels as that may give some answers.

Ruth


----------

